# My Introduction



## 16353 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi,I am 21 years old and live in the UK.I was diagnosed with IBS yesterday by my doctor (uk) I suspected I had IBS for several months but it was a shock when she actually confirmed this yesterday. I cannot tell you what great comfort this is to be able to communicate with other people who have IBS. Ive just had to take 4 days from work because of the pain and discomfort both D & C (im learning the lingo already). I mostly get the pain in my left hand side and this builds up until I am on my hands and knees crying out in pain. Luckily enough my boyfriends father has this same condition so not only is there physically someone to speak to relating the problems Im having but also my bf is incredibly understanding. Just reading this thread back I know I sound like a melodramatic cry baby but honestly I am not. I look forward to gaining and providing support to the friends that I will hopefully make on this wonderful forum.Kind RegardsMIBS07


----------



## 16653 (Jan 7, 2007)

Welcome to this forum! I'm 23 and finding this site was so nice for me. It's great to read other people's stories about dealing with the same things I deal with...even though it makes me sad. But everyone here is supportive! I too have pain that makes me cry out- it sucks.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I'm 24 and still have the same troubles as you at times.There is no miracle cure unfortunately. You'll have to experiment with things to find out what will work.What have you tried so far?Nikki


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

Welcome!It's great here


----------

